
The myth of India's population explosion - worldexplorer
https://blogs.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/staying-alive/the-myth-of-indias-population-explosion/
======
ggm
_So, India is actually close to stabilizing its population and far from
exploding, and this has been achieved without a draconian one-child policy or
coercive contraception_

I believe you can say the emergency, and the coerced contraception were
_irrelevant_ , but can you really say they didn't _happen_?

[https://www.nlm.nih.gov/nativevoices/timeline/543.html](https://www.nlm.nih.gov/nativevoices/timeline/543.html)

What is the authors intented meaning?

